# Faderport or Avid? - DAW Controller



## RRBE Sound (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey everyone! 

I am considering purchasing a DAW controller with mechanic faders. 

I am currently looking at the Faderport from Presonus with one fader and the Avid MV Control Euphonix.

I have read that the Avid controller has some errors? 

I am wondering you some of you have a recommendation or advice?

I am buying the controller mere the enjoyment of having a moving fader(s) and a du to the fact that I am mixing a lot more than I used to. 

Thanks in advances!

All the best
Rune


----------



## Bohrium (Jan 30, 2018)

RRBE Sound said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am considering purchasing a DAW controller with mechanic faders.
> I am currently looking at the Faderport from Presonus with one fader and the Avid MV Control Euphonix.
> 
> ...



For mixing ... both are fine.
If you want to automate your workflow, though, get the Euphonix (or whatever Avid calls them nowadays).
You can define an almost endless number of operations, assign them to a button ... and save them for every DAW you use.
The Euphnoix even has pages, so you can have a set of actions open that fits the work you are doing at that point in time (same button different assignments for editing or mixing) Of course, this varies with the DAW you use (ProTools hast the best integration).

The Euphonix works pretty well for me on different platforms in Samplitude, ProTools, Cubase, Logic Pro X and Reaper.
I never encountered any major issue ... only small glitches here and there.

Could you specify what you meant by 'some errors'?


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jan 30, 2018)

Bohrium said:


> For mixing ... both are fine.
> If you want to automate your workflow, though, get the Euphonix (or whatever Avid calls them nowadays).
> You can define an almost endless number of operations, assign them to a button ... and save them for every DAW you use.
> The Euphnoix even has pages, so you can have a set of actions open that fits the work you are doing at that point in time (same button different assignments for editing or mixing) Of course, this varies with the DAW you use (ProTools hast the best integration).
> ...



Thank you! - and the Avid also have 4 faders. But is is big? In size* ?
The errors seems to be software related. Sometihinwith MIDI. But I do think this have been fixed by now.


----------



## Bohrium (Jan 30, 2018)

RRBE Sound said:


> Thank you! - and the Avid also have 4 faders. But is is big? In size* ?
> The errors seems to be software related. Sometihinwith MIDI. But I do think this have been fixed by now.



The Euphonix has NO MIDI.
It has an ethernet socket and an app on the host ... that's why it is so flexible and depends on the implementation of the EuCon protocol in the host DAW.
(by this I meant, your DAW will specify the operations that you can select for a button ... and this can be a series of keystrokes as well ... e.g.CTRL-S)


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jan 30, 2018)

Bohrium said:


> The Euphonix has NO MIDI.
> It has an ethernet socket and an app on the host ... that's why it is so flexible and depends on the implementation of the EuCon protocol in the host DAW.
> (by this I meant, your DAW will specify the operations that you can select for a button ... and this can be a series of keystrokes as well ... e.g.CTRL-S)


Ohh okay! - I have got that wrong then! :D 
Thank you again. So the Avid is in the lead..


----------



## Bohrium (Jan 30, 2018)

RRBE Sound said:


> Ohh okay! - I have got that wrong then! :D
> Thank you again. So the Avid is in the lead..



Well ... it depends what you want to do with it.
You can't use it as a MIDI controller (there are some hacks, but I never checked them out since I never needed them ... I have enough MIDI controllers).

AFAIK the Presonus is a MIDI controller that has some transport knobs ...  
I don't own one myself but know people who do ... but they use it with ProTools and nothing more. 
ProTools supports the HUI Protocol, which is also supported by the Faderport. This is purely MIDI.

I think that's the question here ... a MIDI solution or something else still widely accepted but a pseudo standard nonetheless ... and of course, the price.


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 31, 2018)

Ive had issues with previois iterations of the Faderport but others. 

The Eucon protocol, although it has been purchased by Avid was initially developed for use with Nuendo - so there is still very tight integration with Cubase.


----------



## Bohrium (Jan 31, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> Ive had issues with previois iterations of the Faderport but others.
> 
> The Eucon protocol, although it has been purchased by Avid was initially developed for use with Nuendo - so there is still very tight integration with Cubase.


Yes ... in Cubase I missed the possibility to have modifiers (CTRL, ALT, SHIFT) on the buttons.
I used my Euphonix with a PC and a large touchscreen without a keyboard for a while (don't do that anymore since I rearranged my desk) and ProTools was the only DAW that worked well in that mode. You could have the modifiers on the buttons and use the touchscreen as a mouse ... so hold SHIFT or CTRL and drag was a trivial operation ... 'create a track' and put a plugin on it was a thing of clicking a button on the Euphonix and touch the screen. Put the default EQ on a track is really the push of a button. 
That's why I said ProTools had the best integration ... I have never used Nuendo with the Euphonix, though.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jan 31, 2018)

My DAW is Logic, however I am considering getting Pro Tools at some point. 

The thing is, the Euphonix have more features than the Faderport?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 31, 2018)

Bohrium said:


> For mixing ... both are fine.
> If you want to automate your workflow, though, get the Euphonix (or whatever Avid calls them nowadays).
> You can define an almost endless number of operations, assign them to a button ... and save them for every DAW you use.
> The Euphnoix even has pages, so you can have a set of actions open that fits the work you are doing at that point in time (same button different assignments for editing or mixing) Of course, this varies with the DAW you use (ProTools hast the best integration).
> ...




I got that euphonix when it 1st came out and changing cc values was not possible. only daw/hui. 
did that change? 
can you assign the faders to cc11 and cc7 etc?


----------



## Bohrium (Jan 31, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> I got that euphonix when it 1st came out and changing cc values was not possible. only daw/hui.
> did that change?
> can you assign the faders to cc11 and cc7 etc?


It still has NO MIDI ... as I stated above.


----------



## Bohrium (Jan 31, 2018)

RRBE Sound said:


> My DAW is Logic, however I am considering getting Pro Tools at some point.
> 
> The thing is, the Euphonix have more features than the Faderport?


... and a couple more faders ... and a higher price


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jan 31, 2018)

Bohrium said:


> ... and a couple more faders ... and a higher price


I will say that I am considering purchasing a used model  

That handles the price :D


----------



## samphony (Feb 3, 2018)

I had the euphonix artist mix (silver) it worked flawlessly until avid took over and screwed up the EUCON protocol. So over time my artist mix collected dust and I sold it eventually.

This was 5 years ago. Back to now I use Cubase/Pro Tools and Logic on current projects and EUCON is the only game in town that allows to switch between DAWs on the fly and have everything accessible. I’m using it with the free iPad PT|CONTROL app.

As a hardware single fader unit I use the PreSonus FaderPort and it works well with Logic and Studio One.

I find it useless in combination with Pro Tools and Cubase. Haven’t tried the new 8 or 16 FaderPort Hardware yet. The single Fader FaderPort unit only autobanks through all available tracks/channels in a project if you use logic/studio one or reaper.

Pro Tools and Cubase force you to use Mackie HUI which is an ancient protocol and doesn’t auto bank above 8 channels/tracks. Meaning if you Setup the FaderPort in Pro Tools and you click on track 65 the FaderPort won’t follow because you are above channel 8. So you have to manually bank to channel/track 65 on the FaderPort to change volume via a hardware Fader.

EUCON on the other hand allows to auto bank to a selected channel/track in any EUCON enabled DAW.

EUCON is also designed to see multiple open DAWs even on a network. Mackie HUI doesn’t work if you have multiple DAWs running on the same machine at the same time.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Feb 4, 2018)

samphony said:


> I had the euphonix artist mix (silver) it worked flawlessly until avid took over and screwed up the EUCON protocol. So over time my artist mix collected dust and I sold it eventually.
> 
> This was 5 years ago. Back to now I use Cubase/Pro Tools and Logic on current projects and EUCON is the only game in town that allows to switch between DAWs on the fly and have everything accessible. I’m using it with the free iPad PT|CONTROL app.
> 
> ...



Very great response! Thank you! 

I am also very hooked on the EUCON, I found a guy here in Denmark who sells it cheap, although with one broken fader. Would tis be an easy fix..? (not knowing what the error is, besides that the fader works, but not with the motor function).

I am only using Logic, However, I am planning to use Pro Tools and Cubase at some point.


----------



## benmrx (Feb 10, 2018)

In Pro Tools, to get the faderport to control the selected track without manually banking, try hitting 'shift+control+click' on the track in Pro Tools.


----------

